# Bitless Bridles



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

He has improved so much last couple of weeks. thanks for the replies


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

I take it you don't plan on showing him? In that case, I would go for a Dr Cooks...or a basic side-pull bridle.

I ride Dandy in a standard snaffle, and barely have to touch it. It's amazing what a few weeks neck reining can do.

What kind of snaffle is he ridden in? loose ring, joint etc; I can't see how a bit would make a horse panic or rush unless it's being misused. I had a 20-odd year old who trotted as fast as he could to avoid cantering, it was just naughtyness because he'd gotten away with it with so many novices. I got on him, rode him properly, and his transitions were perfect. But it was nothing to do with the bit.

Do you have a trainer? Maybe seek some advice on getting him sharper to transitions, it's not always down to the bit.


----------



## tomox (Jul 7, 2010)

hi, yes i have a dr cooks bitless bridle for my mare, bought it about 3 years ago when she was 15, she took to it really quickly hacked out on the roads too, she was calm and relaxed and realy enjoyed her hacks, try it out in an enclosed school first so you and your horse gets the feel of it, sure u will both enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for replying  Very good advice thank you, umm I think Leo is in just a standard snaffle, he used to be used for jumping when he was younger and from what i have heard think the people who last rode weren't very nice and used to get him stressed on purpose to make him rear then take pictures! grrrr poor boy, so i think he has alot of trust issues but he is improving  Well he belongs to my previous trainer and I just exercise him, i don't compete, I ride him with a loose rein which he prefers and helps him relax, i think it is partly down to the bit and some psychological reasons too.


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

I see.
Wow, can't say i've ever done that, wouldn't want to tbh lol. There's ways of teaching a horse to trick rear on command from the ground, but thats just plain ridiculous, I take it his last owners where idiot children?
Phycological is a lot harder to teach out. Have you considered riding him western? I ride both and I find some horses tend to enjoy western a lot more as it's relaxed for both horse and rider.

I wish you luck with him though ^^


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

Think he would love Western, The kids i think loaned him from my instructer, they used to do it behind her back she only found out when another person told her. I think they were just immature, and probs did not think Leo to actually had feelings  With my cob i do natural horsemanship stuff, which i might try with Leo, but im thinking Bitless bridle could be a start as his owners are quite traditional.


----------



## Barry G (Feb 13, 2010)

Effy - bitless bridles are useful in certain circumstances especially where the horse's mouth has been ruined by careless or heavy hands.

Sometimes all that a horse needs to cure a bad mouth is a visit from the horse dentist.

Bitless bridles work off the nose and some bring pressure to the poll. If they are used incorrectly they bring more problems than they solve.

Before you buy one, ask around amongst your horsey friends and get the opinion of 
an expert before you decide on any changes. A simple snaffle is usually enough bit for most horses - sometimes a French link works even better.

If the problem lies in your own hands, then no change of bit will help you.

Take some professional advice frfom someone whose advice you value.


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for replying, I asked friends and that exactly happened they didn't understand it. I will talk to his owner tomorrow see what she thinks. I would like to try him in a parelli halter but I don't think i would be able to maintain much control, so i thought maybe a bitless bridle have more control? 

Scotston is it easy to stop your horses when using bitless bridle? Thats why im a bit worried about using one.

i don't think i will try western, toooo expensive, 

But i think i may just try him in a parelli halter first and see how responds. may take a while for him to get used to it but im sure it will hopefully affect him positively.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

EffyJiggy said:


> I've been thinking of buying a Bitless Bridle for Leo,18 year old, New Forest that I ride for my friend, from what I have read and seen on internet they look really good. Just wondered if anyone had any experience using one, or have heard anything about them? I have been looking at a bitless bridle by Dr Cook and Nutural Horse.
> 
> Leo is quite a nervous boy so i think it will help his confidence,and help become less stressed when moving into canter, where he rushes and gets a bit hard to slow back into trot. I have been riding him 6 months helping him get more confident and trusting of people. So bitless bridle sounds right for him.
> 
> ...


My sisinlaw used bitless bridles with her horses. She said you need a very experienced horse and rider!!


----------

